# 4 Thursday!



## sawhorseray (May 13, 2021)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 13, 2021)

Good ones today Ray! I especially liked the dentist one and the lumber seeds one.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 13, 2021)

I think the neighbors heard me laughing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2021)

Good stuff! What did your Dentist say? Had me howling!...JJ


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2021)

Very Funny I will add to this


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2021)

Good ones ray, love the one with the tire boot.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 13, 2021)

I will throw a few in today too.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 13, 2021)

rowboat........!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (May 13, 2021)

I just want to know how he got up there.....


----------



## PPG1 (May 13, 2021)

Now thats funny I don't care you are


----------



## robrpb (May 13, 2021)

Some good ones Ray and SmokinVOL fan.

Rob


----------



## robrpb (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (May 13, 2021)

some great ones today!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (May 13, 2021)

Some really great ones all around.  Thanks very much.


----------



## 912smoker (May 13, 2021)

I'm in south Ga and I can verify the gas funnies lol !


----------

